# xanthan



## kiwigirl (Jun 11, 2005)

hello can anyone tell me if xanthan has to be cooked, or can i use it in uncooked things.


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

I would imagine you can use it in uncooked things b/c I see it listed a an ingredient in a lot of salad dressings.


----------



## kiwigirl (Jun 11, 2005)

thanks for that


----------



## cookieguy (May 4, 2005)

Please see "xanthan gum" under "Pastries - Baking General."


----------



## sickmick (Aug 24, 2015)

Xanthan can indeed be used uncooked.  For example,  I thickened watercress pesto with a bit of xanthan gum powder in the vitamix today.  It is just thick enough to paste a scallop seared with fennel pollen on a crostini.  It will be finished with a grapefruit glaze. There are exact measurements for use on Modernist cooking.  I free handed it in the blender until I was satisfied with its consistency however.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

That's one of its main purposes--to thicken liquids and sauces without the need to heat or cook. Makes it easier to preserve the fresh quality of liquids.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Xanthan is cold soluble and does not require heat to gel.

It comes from Xanthomas Campestris a close relative to slime mold...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xanthan_gum

Luc H.


----------

